# Bowfishing Tournaments



## Longhorn35 (Jan 17, 2014)

is there any bowfishing tournaments in east Texas anymore? Im getting back into bowfishing after taking 2yrs off.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Go to Texasbowfishingassociation.com


----------



## huntman77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Like Texas Two Guns said check out Texasbowfishingassociation.com 
I am not positive on the dates but there will be a big one in Anahuac at the beginning of August. Should show you the dates and tournaments on that website.


----------

